# bee pollen pricing



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

A 1 pound queenline jar holds 1/2 pound of pollen sell them for 5 bucks cant keep enough of it at that price. thats at farmers market. I sell to health food store for the same.they Double it to 10bucks and sell all. Local pollen is always in demand.But the Money is still in the HONEY RDY-B


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

i put two ounces in a zip-loc bag with a label and sold them for two bucks.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

at this location $1 per ounce which one long term pollen user tells me is steal for fresh pollen.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I sell mine for $15 per pound. I sell it in 1/2 pound containers and it goes as quick as I can produce it.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I sell four ounces in an 8 ounce queenline jar for $5.00. If asked, I sell 1 lb. in a plastic bag for $15.


----------



## SweetBettyBees (Jun 19, 2006)

In and around Asheville, NC, pollen is retailing for 20.00/pound.


----------

